# SHOCKED!!!!!!!



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, me and dp ave been for 7 week scan today and we saw 3 heartbeats, yip we are having triplets    . me and dp are in total shock but also over the moon. xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

whooooohooooooo!!

Congrats to both of you!!!

XXX


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my god!!! Congratulations!!

That should keep your hands full!! Are they identical or did 3 of those little eggies release!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

none of them are identical , All live in seperate houses lol x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Bloody hell!!
Three times the fun!
Congratulations!


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

OH MY GOD! That is amazing! I just ran in from the garden when lynnie told me! So excited for you, congratulations that is amazing news! Lots of love amber xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh my god!!! i thought you had twinnies but triplets lol i bet you and DP nearly fell off your chairs lol


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh my goooodness!!!

congratulations!!!

read jackie clune's book about triplets ... very funny and top tips.


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW kelz omg i bet you were shocked, you will be busy mummies. congratulations!!!

whisks xx


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!!!! 

Big congrats to you both, you must both be in a state of shock.  They will keep you busy.

DW likes the idea of a multiple birth- she see's it as an instant family!!!!


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph...now thats what I call a result!!!!!! Talk about value for money    No wonder you had such strong first symptoms!! Your hormones must have been raging.

I gasped out loud when I read that, DP was like 'WHAT!??' The panic stricken face was a picture, had to remind her that this time we didn't have a medicated cycle!  

Loads of luck for the next 6 or 7 months.

Xx


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

I've just noticed your triplet ticker...thats lovely


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i swore really loud when i read it DP came running down the stairs as she thought something was up  

We're so so so happy for you hun!


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my god!!!!  What fab news, 3 babies that's amazing!!


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

OMG KELZ!!!!!!
Congratulations, congratulations, congratulations!!!!

Lottie x


----------



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG!!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## candygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow - congratulations! 

candy x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

WOw....Congrats thats amazing!!!

K


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

YIKES!!!!!
WOW!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS KELZ!!!!!!    

DW just said allowed "Triplits My god" While making her tea!!! LOL You'd think I had just been told!!! lol

Congrats again to you both, I can't remember but was this cycle medicated/assisted??

L
xxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Woah girl! You are one hell of a hen producing all of those eggs! Congratulations and good luck with the pregnancy.
Lisa x

PS did you have clomiphene?


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanx everyone, Im still in shock!!!!! This was medicated iui #2, I had gonal f and superfact.
We are due 27th jan 2010.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

OMG Triplets  congratulations!!! did you have 2 embryos back and were they blasts- so thrilled for you
L x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, wow and wow again! Amazing - bet you are thrilled/terrified/excited/overjoyed etc. Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy! xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

*BLEEP BLEEP*.... Wow!!! Well done I am so happy for you.. woohooo!!!

BB x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

gorgeous ticker kelz soo cute!


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG kelz - CONGRATULATIONS ! Triplets ! im so thrilled and excited for you ! having multiples is great ! your gonna have so much fun ! 

So pleased for you XXX


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow. That really is amazing news. I imagine it will take a while to settle in. My goodness, you are going to be busy!

One of the other couples our donor donated to conceived triplets - after driving for nearly an hour with his donation in a pot under her partner's jumper to get home to inseminate with it. 

I hope things continue to go well with the pregnancy, and, well, everything! 

Gina. x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG! Kelz what a shock! But such a wonderful one! If LWC keeps this up were gonna have to start a LBGT multiples board on here!! LOL

Wishing you a happy health PG!



        

CLP


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanx everyone for congrats, still hasn't sunk in, but putting my work trousers on this morning my tummy is definetely starting to grow. I was expecting them to POP!!!!!! anytime lol. 
Work also think I look completly drained, prob cause I cant keep any food down.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Kelz,

Sorry for the delay I have not been online for a few days.

But, CONGRATULATIONS! 

I bet your face was a picture when you and DW found out!

Wishing you lots of luck and a healthy pregnancy.

S x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

WOW     That is certainly shocking news - not what you ever expected I am sure from an IUI cycle! Talk about hitting the jackpot  

Wishing you lots of luck for a healthy, trouble-free pregnancy


----------



## Summermist (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW that is amazing news!!!      

I bet you are over the moon. All the best with the pregnancy.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

fantastic news... well done you!!! x x x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, and further to my message above, have you thought about contacting TAMBA (Twins And Multiple Births Association) yet? I know that relatively speaking it's early days, but they can help support you through a multiple pregnancy, as well as a multiple birth and beyond. I'm sure that it would be helpful to chat to other women who've already been/are going through similar things to you, as no-one on this board has had a triplet pregnancy!
I knew of another lesbian couple who did have the same situation to you though, conceived triplets on an FSH-stimulated IUI cycle (their first as it happens) - it was a huge shock to them as the clinic had actually told them that it "couldn't" happen. I'm pretty sure that theirs were all non-idents too.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Kelz there is a triplet bump board! you could have a look at!


----------

